# Attention Molly x Ziggy pups!



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

It's now 11 weeks exactly that Molly and Ziggy pups were born. Shall we try and post a photo today and weigh and measure? It'll be fun to compare. Basil's coat has definitely grown this last week. I'll take my camera with me to the park and post a photo later.

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Good idea dx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Good idea dx


Do one for Lucy's pups too!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Do one for Lucy's pups too!!


I was thinking that but is there only 3 of us on here??? i cant remember 
Buddy
Alfie
Luna 
Cant think who else??


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Not all the Molly pups are on here, I made notes of who has one haha! Still have 2 unaccounted for though..?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I was thinking that but is there only 3 of us on here??? i cant remember
> Buddy
> Alfie
> Luna
> Cant think who else??


Tiffin is sometimes on here too, but not often... Would be good if she joined in so two boys and two girls for comparison


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

OK, Basil aged 11 weeks:




























I weighed him this morning using our family scales and subtracting my weight etc and he came out at 5.2kg! I might reduce his food a tad ..... I'm feeding him my own BARF and not measuring his food, just doing it by instinct. I'm interested to know what his litter mates weigh so come on guys .... xx

Karen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> OK, Basil aged 11 weeks:
> 
> I weighed him this morning using our family scales and subtracting my weight etc and he came out at 5.2kg! I might reduce his food a tad ..... I'm feeding him my own BARF and not measuring his food, just doing it by instinct. I'm interested to know what his litter mates weigh so come on guys .... xx
> 
> Karen x


OMG @ 5.2kg!! 

I have taken pics, weighed and measured Max, will post in a bit xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful Basil ......he looks happy and confident. You are doing a great job with him Karen. xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We just weighed Luna and she now weighs 4.6kg. So Basil weighs more than Luna!!!! I'm about to post photos on the Luna thread...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

PS Basil looks gorgeous - you're right, he really is getting more shaggy. Love him!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> We just weighed Luna and she now weighs 4.6kg. So Basil weighs more than Luna!!!! I'm about to post photos on the Luna thread...


Bess is also 4.6kg .....same as Luna. Its great to hear how all the other pups are doing, and lovely to see photos!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> We just weighed Luna and she now weighs 4.6kg. So Basil weighs more than Luna!!!! I'm about to post photos on the Luna thread...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx


Think I'm going to reweigh Basil ......

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Right, Max weighs 2.8kg and is around 8.5 inches tall - to the shoulder (under 2 tin cans haha).

Toilet training has gone very well today, only 1 wee inside, and I am very pleased indeed! We've been practicing Recall and Sit. Max likes to chase a childs football round the garden, find sticks to chew and terrorise the Guinea Pigs.. he liks sticking his head down holes and getting a face full of dirt. He likes to sit on my feet whilst I am walking and walks between my legs so I always trip up. He follows me everywhere, except from upstairs where he is not allowed! He is continuing to be so good with the children, even the baby when he is grabbing his paws and fur... although he does try to bite them, but is put in his place. He loves his NI and gets so excited when I am dishing it up that he barks  He also loves his liver treats and will do anything for them. He now goes in his crate anytime from 10.30pm onwards and will stay in there quietly until I come downstairs - anytime from 6am onwards usually, it was 7.30 this morning. He is always clean and dry when I get him out. He adores his Kong filled with cream cheese, liver, a slither of grated cheese and his most favourite peanut butter... 

And now for the pictures!

Just been told off for digging..


















Focusing on a treat









Tried to get a picture of his coat









Under the bench









Awww


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Max, Max, Max, my heart is :jumping:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh bless! Sarah he is scrummy! Glad everything is going so well. 

Karen xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Now for little Nell. She is 9"s tall, weighs 3kgs and her colour is changing quite alot. 

Nell is doing very well, gets cuter every day. She has attended a couple of puppy training classes and is the youngest and smallest in her class but is picking things up well and seems to enjoy it except when the dax barks at her. 

She went to her first puppy romp today. A bit nervous at first but was soon pelting about with the other 30+ pups. They have border collie stooge dogs that break up any trouble, it's amazing to watch. 

She likes digging, playing ragga, biting everything particularly noses and feet. She doesnt like the dark or toileting in the rain. She loves our JRT Jess, our cat Chuckie and hopefully us.

As to pics


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Nell is gorgeous, and much nearer Izzy's weight, thank goodness, I was beginning to get a bit worried with all these bruisers! :laugh:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She's beautiful Gemma (and Lorraine!), I love her colours! She's much nearer Max's size, I am now alot less worried than I was when Karen posted Basils weight haha!

Ali, how much does Izzy weigh now then? Our little pups should stick together!! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhh, Nell is gorgeous! She has such striking eyes. Sounds like all is going so well with her. Basil's puppy classes start at the beginning of September. Can't wait! Thanks for posting. 

Karen xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

This is a lovely thread and such a difference in sizes. I had thought all the Jd pups were big and chunky but obviously not so, there are some dinky dots. All fab pups x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I forgot to ask our vet about puppy classes! Maybe I will pop in next time I am in town..


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy's 3.6 kg, she hadn't put any weight on in over a week, but has grown taller. She can only just run under Phoebe's tummy now  I'm increasing her food to 6% 
I'll measure her with cans tomorrow


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm increasing to 6% also, I am feeding him, I swear!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, he looks absolutely gorgeous, think of him as the Richard Hammond of Cockapoos...
:love-eyes:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Well, he looks absolutely gorgeous, think of him as the Richard Hammond of Cockapoos...
> :love-eyes:


LOL! He has definitely not had his teeth whitened though...


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I'm increasing to 6% also, I am feeding him, I swear!!


Max is a perfect little chap. 

We have been feeding Nell at least 6%, possibly slightly more since our vet said she could do with chunking up. She does love her NI sooooo much so is happy to stuff whatever we give her.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I forgot to ask our vet about puppy classes! Maybe I will pop in next time I am in town..


Puppy classes are great, she sleeps for couple of hours after, not a peep out of her - bliss


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well we've got two Molly x Ziggy pups still here:


The Walkers boy weighs in at 4.5 kg





























and Bailey weighs 5.5kg


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Talk about from one end of the spectrum to the other, little Woodetta (Suzie x Fester) weighs about 3kg where as Billy (Honey x Ziggy) is a whopping 7kg


Woodetta




















Billy










REMEMBER WHEN THE HORSE WAS BIGGER THAN MAX!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

So Basil is coming in ok with his weight then given Bailey is heavier. 

As for Billy  ........what a lovely chunky boy. Sweet little Woodetta is a poppet. :love-eyes:

Thanks for posting Stephen and Julia. It's fascinating comparing the pups in a litter as they grow and this forum is enabling us to do that! :whoo: 

Karen xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

So that's where the other two are! Sarah, that should be numbers 9 & 10! They are enormous compared to Nell and Max. 

Thanks for letting us see them, hopefully their owners will post progress periodically. 

Come on the rest of you Molly/Ziggy pup owners, Show us your puppies! Where are you Dolly P and the others.......


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fabulous thread. So interesting to compare weights. Maybe Luna (4.6kg) won't be as big as we thought. Although there's always time for a growth spurt lol!

Just goes to show you have a pup for everyone JD, whatever colour or size!!

Harri x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow JD, thanks so much for posting the pics and weights, I can't believe how different the litter is turning out, but it's so fascinating to compare them all! 

Come on Dolly P and Northra, let's see your pups!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Woodetta is gorg its like shes got 1980 highlights ha ha ha


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow the weight variations are so different!! When i got Betty as she was my first dog i had no idea what to expect and was always weighing her (on the kitchen scales as she was so small!!) and i just looked at her weight at 11 weeks (she is a toy cross so is smaller than the JD pups) and she was only 1.9kg!!!!! Goes to show that bundles of cockapoo fun come in all sizes!!!

I'd already suggested to Jo Jo that following on from her colour blog she should do one on sizes and what variations you can get in litters as i think it would help prospective ownera have a better understanding and as there are so many JD pups who are brothers and sisters they will be interesting to track from a size perspective!!

They are all so cute and making me puppy broody!!!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I reweighed Basil this morning and he came in at 5.05kg which I think is about right so happy with that! I also did the sums this morning and the amount I have been feeding Basil is spot on so pleased with my own instincts too!!

Come on Dolly P and Northra ......shall we PM them?

Karen xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

We met a cockapoo at puppy romp yesterday. He was lovely and from a breeder in Ringwood, from a toy poodle and working cocker. He was only 2 weeks older than Nell but twice her size! He ran around like a puppy possessed and duffed all the other pups. Stooge dog had to get involved a couple of times. 
He was lovely though.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for this thread it's good to see the differences, Buzz who us a Suzie and Fester weighed in at the vets on Friday at 3.8 which I thought seemed low compared to some who are 5+ but seems that is ok looking at Woodetta


----------



## karen wilde-davies (Jun 29, 2011)

hi everybody love this thread though we'd join in our little girl flossy is from honey and ziggy 
she's 4.8kg. she's growing everyday in character and size she love's digging and getting dirty, biting.... feet, fingers, ankles, my nose everything she shouldn't... she's a little tinker sometimes. she sits and fetches when in the mood. she love's her belly tickled to. and here's some photo's...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Arrrrrrrrr ....Flossy is lovely Karen, thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Flossy is beautiful! Super pics.  
Thanks for joining in. Everyone's welcome!

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a lovely thread .. all the siblings together  and all doing so well with their lovely families xxx


----------



## Northra (Jul 27, 2011)

Will post info tomorrow as iI have work to do today!!! hmmmmm.... i know i am on here but it is a restbite!!! x


----------



## Northra (Jul 27, 2011)

He is approx 9inch talle (just under) need to get a new battery for my scales to weigh him!!! Now i must do work, i dont think that is going to happen!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Woodetta is gorg its like shes got 1980 highlights


....and 1970s poos :laugh:


----------



## Northra (Jul 27, 2011)

He weighs 3.7kgs!!!  just need to sort out some pictures for you guys now!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Loving this thread


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Loving this thread


Me too! I wonder where Dolly Parton has got to though  xx


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello! Sorry, haven't been on the site for ages, but just noticed this thread. How gorgeous are all the puppies? Betty is a little dinky one, she is only 3.3kg. Have taken a photo to show you. She is such a sweet heart, so laid back (unlike the crazy Dolly!).....

http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n554/lesweep/?action=view&current=P1080693.jpg


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Betty is gorgeous, just been looking at Dolly too - my Izzy is like her as a pup


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Dolly Parton said:


> Hello! Sorry, haven't been on the site for ages, but just noticed this thread. How gorgeous are all the puppies? Betty is a little dinky one, she is only 3.3kg. Have taken a photo to show you. She is such a sweet heart, so laid back (unlike the crazy Dolly!).....
> 
> http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n554/lesweep/?action=view&current=P1080693.jpg


Ah Clare, it's lovely to see you on here  Betty is so beautiful, I'm so pleased there are other dinky one's! xxx


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Ah Clare, it's lovely to see you on here  Betty is so beautiful, I'm so pleased there are other dinky one's! xxx


I love looking at all the photos, need to get the children back at school and then I can spend more time on this site !!! Max is just so cute. Am already contemplating what colour my next cockapoo will be - they are so addictive! I must say 2 is most definitely easier than 1 if you are thinking of getting another?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:iagree: the older one does so much of the work for you


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes I have a feeling we may get another one sometime... I'd hope to have moved house by then though! I fancy a Choc Sable next or maybe a Blue Roan


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We went to the beach today as we were going stir crazy at home... Max loved it, and we met another black tuxedo cockapoo, who was 5 months old  Max also met a lovely black Lab and a couple of other dogs and he was impeccably behaved. Here is a photo of him so you can see how tiny he is!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a sweetheart! So glad you got out Sarah! Well done you. Looks like you all had a fab time.

Thanks for posting about Betty, Clare. She's looking great!

Look forward to the photos Northra! xx

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Max is adorable Sarah  We met a cockapoo on our beach yesterday - they were on hols from Glasgow, gorgeous colour, like Maple. That's what I fancy next, or apricot parti (reverse colouring to Izzy)


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Dolly Parton said:


> Hello! Sorry, haven't been on the site for ages, but just noticed this thread. How gorgeous are all the puppies? Betty is a little dinky one, she is only 3.3kg. Have taken a photo to show you. She is such a sweet heart, so laid back (unlike the crazy Dolly!).....
> 
> http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n554/lesweep/?action=view&current=P1080693.jpg


Betty is really sweet and very pretty. You can really tell they are all from the same litter, definitely a family resemblance. 

Nell is very slightly lighter than Betty, how tall is Betty? If you struggle with a tape to measure her, try the baked bean can test as shown on the cockapoo height thread - very funny!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Just weighed Max and he's now a whopping 3.8kg! He looks taller now, and his face has changed too. His coat is really shaggy too


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have any new photos Sarah?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Go Max go! 

I'll weigh Basil when we get back later today. On the vet's scales last Thursday he weighed a mere 4.3kg! Wonder who's scales are more accurate! 

Basil's coat has also grown and is sticking up at crazy angles along his back!

Can't wait until the October meet when we'll be able to do a side by side comparison.

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Great news Ali, I have found my camera charger and camera is now charged! Will take some pics today


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, it has to be time to get out our scales and cameras! Our pups will be 14 weeks tomorrow ..........definitely time to see how they are all getting on! Cameras to the ready, and maybe a little tower of tins too! Far easier than a tape measure. 

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I actually found the tape measure easiest last time haha! Will get on it xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yes please, I love these updates


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh yes please, I love these updates


Hey Ali 
Check out Milo on the Lilly/Ziggy thread


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I did , he's huge compared to Izzy. Your boys are fabulous


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey!! Chat on your own thread!! Lol xx

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry, Mick and Jeanette are on both, I'm easily confused, and we don't have many on Lilly x Ziggy thread


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Here we go:

Basil at 11 weeks









Basil at 14 weeks:









A couple of recent pics:

































Haven't weighed the little man yet but just wanted to get this posted. 

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow he's really grown Karen, he's gorgeous. Would be interested to know how much he weighs. Sue x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Right then! Max now weighs 4.2kg and is around 2.5 cans high, but will not pose next to them for a picture!

I came down from upstairs last week, to find Max had dragged his blanket from his crate, put it on top of the washing basket and had climbed on top and gone to sleep









Max and Oscar are getting on great (ignore the out of focusness if you can!









His little face is growing up


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Sarah, he's almost as big as Izzy!

7 weeks ago:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes he has definitely grown since then! I wonder if he will overtake her?!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think so, Izzy is tiny compared to Milo!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

H's still small compared to Basil though


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He may catch up, or just be a wee chap, he's gorgeous whatever his size, and you know what they say - size isn't everything


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely lovely photos Sarah! What a sweetie Max is. I can't wait to see him and Basil together on the Virginia Water meet.  Basil has taken to dragging his bedding through into the lounge...... must be genetic then!

I'm off to weigh Basil ....

Karen xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

5.65kg ........with an empty tum! So I think that confirms that our first weighing of Basil at 11 weeks was inaccurate - it was my daughter who was weighing him. 

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max has just dragged his blanket out again and is laying on it napping in the middle of the lounge


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

See? Definitely genetic! Lol

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> 5.65kg ........with an empty tum!


I weighed Bess today ....5.7kg. She always finds a cardigan of mine from somewhere and drags it into her bed to snuggle up to .... must be a JD puppy trait!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

PS. sorry to post on a Molly & Ziggy thread!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder where Northra, Gemma and Claire are? xx


----------



## Northra (Jul 27, 2011)

I am here but has been crazy at work at the mo! so will sort out some updates for you asap!! x ps seb also drags his and baileys blankets out of their crates!!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I wonder where Northra, Gemma and Claire are? xx


Sorry, but we have just come back from a camping trip, which Nell thoroughly enjoyed. I have done the measurements but haven't quite got around to sorting pictures and was going to post all in one go. 

Here goes with the info and pictures will have to follow; Nell is 11 inches which is 2 and half cans and she weighed 4.kg on Saturday. Her coat is changing considerably in colour as well as in length.

Will sort out pictures as soon as poss as now of to puppy class.

Gemma


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely to hear from you Gemma, so pleased you had a fab camping trip! I will now eagerly await some photos xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Northra said:


> I am here but has been crazy at work at the mo! so will sort out some updates for you asap!! x ps seb also drags his and baileys blankets out of their crates!!





gemma27 said:


> Sorry, but we have just come back from a camping trip, which Nell thoroughly enjoyed. I have done the measurements but haven't quite got around to sorting pictures and was going to post all in one go.
> 
> Here goes with the info and pictures will have to follow; Nell is 11 inches which is 2 and half cans and she weighed 4.kg on Saturday. Her coat is changing considerably in colour as well as in length.
> 
> ...



I'm loving this multi quote business! 

Great to hear from you Northra and Gemma. Can't wait for the photos of Nell and Seb! They are all doing so well aren't they?

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm relieved that Izzy is not the only "wee" pup!


----------



## Northra (Jul 27, 2011)

Tried to see how tall seb is tonight but he does not like the stand next to the tin thing but i think he is just over two up to his shoulder!! And about 5.5 kg but have to confirm that as scales are not very reliable!!

Also forgotten how to publish pictures so will have to work out that again!!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. Finally sorted a few pics. Sorry not been on much recently as our JRT has been very ill for the past month and not through it yet. She has pancreatitis back and in the past few weeks has gone from a lively slim but well muscled active dog to an old looking skinny rake with no muscle and little interest in anything. 

We are doing all we can but as the pancreas has to heal itself, it is a slow painful process for her and it's heart breaking to watch. 

She is slowly improving and her weight seems more stable. 

As to young Nell, or Poo-Zilla as she is now called. She's gone from strength to strength. Since my last post she's grown again and nearer 3 cans and 4.6 kgs. She's completely lovely but totally manic.

Here are some pics and a link to a video of Nell with her cousin on first camping hols.










































http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff458/slacalys27/1f03ef7d.mp4

Gemma


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO CUTE!!! love the one with her head in the pot!!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarah and Karen

Basil and bad boy Max are looking great!!

Basil looks sooo much like Nell; very beautiful, and Max, he's got even more gorgeous and what a grown up boy!! 

Xxx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Max has just dragged his blanket out again and is laying on it napping in the middle of the lounge



The dragging thing is definitely in the family. Nell is always dragging stuff from her crate and just recently started dragging vetbed and pillow from Jess' crate and into hers!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Gemma how lovely to hear from you! Nell is looking utterly gorgeous and yes, I can definitely see the family likeness. Basil is also quite keen on my big pots on the patio. I caught him right in one the other day having a jolly good dig! 

Are you still planning on coming to the Surrey October meet? Hope so. x

So sorry to hear about your JRT. Poor little thing. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Karen xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi

Yes the plan is to still come to the Surrey meet in October, fingers crossed that Jess is better and stronger by then.

Just noticed Nelly has lost her first tooth!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So lovely to hear from you Gemma, Nell is growing into a right little stunner!! Max has a thing for my big tubs also, I was forever telling him off in the first few weeks, he still tries his luck now and then though haha!

I am so sorry to hear about Jess, but what good news that she is on the mend (albeit very slowly, bless her). It will be fabulous to see you at the Surrey meet, I am so looking forward to it!

I weighed Max this morning, he's now a diddy 4.4kg! He has definitely got taller though as he is just able to jump onto the sofa (with a run up haha!) and can reach into Oscar's high chair for crumbs... grr.. His coat is so shagtastic, he looks so cute 

I checked his teeth earlier and can report that they are still all in place..! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Updates on Molly's pups please


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I've done a Max update finally. You can find it HERE


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi

Thought we'd do a quick update for Nell now she is 5 months plus.

She has been doing really well and has fitted into our lives perfectly. She looks like a proper dog and not like a puppy. 

She is about 13" tall now and weighs a whopping 6.7kg! She has nearly a full new set of gnashers and her chewing is starting to subside. She completed her puppy class, definitely not top of the class but not bad. We've been taking her to puppy romp most Saturdays and she loves it, she's so fast the other pups cannot catch her.

Her temperament is very different from our little JRT Jess, who is very particular with everything, including who she knows. Nell on the other hand is a big old 'hug in a mug'. she is chilled, just loves people and wants to be with us and cuddled. She loves Jess and worships our cat.

She is booked for her first grooming on 6 December. Her coat is straightish wavy which I like and she is getting used to us brushing her but think her getting used to a groomer now would be a good idea. Particularly as she is a bog monster and jumps into any dirty water she finds, if it's deep enough she'll swim it, if not she lies down in it.

Put a couple of pics up but might have to get a faster camera as the shutter speed cannot keep up with speedy poo while out on walks. First two are when she was a bit younger and the rest from last few days.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow she is a beauty! You definitely made the right choice  Max is a speed demon too and I've had to trim his face a bit as I couldn't see his eyes! I've bathed him today and given him a thorough brush, he's now very soft and smells lovely! BuT I think his coat is getting a bit long so I am going to book him in for a bit of a tidy up as I would like to get him used to it also, and am hoping I can watch and get some tips as I'd like to do it myself later on.

So lovely to read about Nell and I do hope we can meet up early next year xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarah

Hi, hope you and yours and the lovely Max are all doing well. 

Yes we have been looking at cutting Nelly's fringe as its getting increasingly difficult to see her eyes when I feed her. We have booked a mobile home groomer who's also a behaviourist so we hope both to get Nell used to the whole grooming thing and so we can watch and see if we will be okay to do it ourselves in the future. I'm a bit dangerous with clippers so might have to count her nipples before and after just in case. 

We would def like to catch up in the new year. We have recently got a caravan so plan to do lots of travelling about with the dogs as often as we can net year.

Are you going to the Cockapoo Olympics? We are staying for the two nights and Nells is entered into all events though I think we'll be going home with wooden spoons rather than medals!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Sarah
> 
> Hi, hope you and yours and the lovely Max are all doing well.
> 
> ...


Gemma

There will be no wooden spoons you will *all *be winner's

Mick

ps she looks fantastic


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely to hear your news Gemma. Nell is looking gorgeous ......and just a choc and white version of Basil!

At Basil's last weigh in at the vets he was 8.1kg and he has reached 15" in height which is what we were expecting his adult height to be! I guess we can expect another inch from him?

Here's a few recent pics:



















Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Sarah
> 
> Hi, hope you and yours and the lovely Max are all doing well.
> 
> ...


No we are not going to the Olympics, it's just too big a drive for us in school time which is a shame. We are going to the New Years Meet on 29th January though


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Wow basil is the spit of Nell. A very good looking boy!! 

Has he finished teething yet? I'm surprised Nell has got her big teeth so quickly. Not complaining as she's been having hot ears and sore head for last few weeks. We have a trip to the dentist with as one of her canines has come through slightly off so want to make sure her bite is okay.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarette said:


> No we are not going to the Olympics, it's just too big a drive for us in school time which is a shame. We are going to the New Years Meet on 29th January though


Haven't seen anything for the New Years meet but if you def going and there's a chance to see the lovely Max again I will find the thread.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Wow basil is the spit of Nell. A very good looking boy!!
> 
> Has he finished teething yet? I'm surprised Nell has got her big teeth so quickly. Not complaining as she's been having hot ears and sore head for last few weeks. We have a trip to the dentist with as one of her canines has come through slightly off so want to make sure her bite is okay.


Yes, all adult teeth now through. I think they're all ok but I'm going to have a closer look in a min! Let us know how Nell gets on at the dentist. xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

The lower canine is meant to sit between the upper canine and upper incisor. Nell's left canines sit perfectly but on the right side the lower canine is not quite aligned and though not fully through it may press on her gum when fully grown. Prob not a problem but want to get it checked.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

They're all so gorgeous thanks for the photos


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

The pups will be 7 months old tomorrow!

I have weighed Max today and he is now 10.6kg..

As near to tin cans as I could get him...









Trying to pretend he's taller than he is









Waggly tail!









My gorgeous fluffy boy after his bath!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG! We weighed Luna on Friday and she also weighed 10.6kg!!!!! I have to say Max looks scrummy, especially in his equafleece. Happy 7 months Max! Can't wait to see you soon x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy 7 months Mollys pups dx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> OMG! We weighed Luna on Friday and she also weighed 10.6kg!!!!! I have to say Max looks scrummy, especially in his equafleece. Happy 7 months Max! Can't wait to see you soon x


Wow - go Luna. Flo reached her final weight of 10.5kg at 1 year old... How tall is Luna now?

11 weeks – 4.4 kg and 12 inches
4 months – 6.5 kg
7 months – 8.5 kg and 14 inches
8 months – 14.5 inches (Reached final height)
1 year – 10.5 kg (Reached final weight)
2 years – 10.5 kg and 14.5″ (Weight maintained from 1-2 years old)


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Max! .........gorgeous dog indeed ......just like his brother Basil! 
Right, I'm off to the vets tomorrow for a weigh in and I'll get the tins out too. Can't wait to get our two together to compare. 

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> The pups will be 7 months old tomorrow!
> 
> I have weighed Max today and he is now 10.6kg..


Max is lovely Sarah, and you're right ... Max and Bess are similer looking! Not sure what Bess weighs though. Will have to get the scales out and see how she compares to your boy! 

Sue x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> OMG! We weighed Luna on Friday and she also weighed 10.6kg!!!!! I have to say Max looks scrummy, especially in his equafleece. Happy 7 months Max! Can't wait to see you soon x


No way!! I am so looking forward to seeing you and Luna (and Dave and the boys of course) very soon so we can see how the dogs compare now. Luna used be so much bigger than Max, I wonder if they are similar in size now? I love his Equafleece and everyone comments on it when we are out walking!



DONNA said:


> Happy 7 months Mollys pups dx


Thanks D xx



embee said:


> Wow - go Luna. Flo reached her final weight of 10.5kg at 1 year old... How tall is Luna now?
> 
> 11 weeks – 4.4 kg and 12 inches
> 4 months – 6.5 kg
> ...


I wonder how much more growing Max will do... Thanks for sharing Flo's stats.



Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh Max! .........gorgeous dog indeed ......just like his brother Basil!
> Right, I'm off to the vets tomorrow for a weigh in and I'll get the tins out too. Can't wait to get our two together to compare.
> 
> Karen xx


Did you get Basil weighed and measured yet? I too am SO looking forward to getting the boys together! I hope we can get some good photos of them 



Mogdog said:


> Max is lovely Sarah, and you're right ... Max and Bess are similer looking! Not sure what Bess weighs though. Will have to get the scales out and see how she compares to your boy!
> 
> Sue x


I'll be interested to see how they compare! They certainly have a similar look about them I agree, both gorgeous!!


----------

